# Review Of Lidl Ultrasonic Cleaner



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Got mine today and thought Iâ€™d do a bit of a review of the ultrasonic cleaner, in case it helps any of you fellow forum-ers who may still be on the fence with it. Knowing these types of things its easy to be sceptical! :hypocrite:

*DON'T CHUCK A WATCH IN TO CLEAN THE CASE - IF YOUR SEALS AREN'T UP TO IT YOU MAY END UP FUBAR-ING YOUR WATCH* :thumbsdown:

that out of the way...

OK, I decided Iâ€™d use my VIP Memosail, as 1) itâ€™s the only watch Iâ€™ve got left on a bracelet and 2) it belonged to my Granddad and wasnâ€™t worn for at least 20 years, so the strap was nicely gunged up with wrist cheese and all sorts



















As you can tell from the clasp, it was a bit grotty, so a perfect test subject!










Straightforward settings, just fill to max line with water (but can also have a fairy liquid mixer too) chuck the stuff in and turn it on. I used the 300 second setting to give it a try â€" itâ€™d lifted a lot of the scum off the strap, but there were still some of the most engrained crap stuck on it.










I decided the only thing to do was to put it on full power and see what happened! unk: 600 seconds later it had properly loosened the crap stuck on the strap and clasp.










A quick wipe with some kitchen roll and nice and clean!










First impressions of the cleaner: decent enough build, the baskets seem durable enough, and itâ€™s quiet when running. I was expecting a turgid froth, but sadly there are only a few bubbles. It still does the job of cleaning.

Iâ€™d say for the price itâ€™s a nifty little gadget to have. Itâ€™s cleaning power is good (and Iâ€™ve only used it with water, apparently itâ€™ll work with fairy liquid too) and makes light work of cleaning up straps or parts.

Only word of advice â€" no doubt the missus will want to clean her jewellery with it, but the instructions are a bit sparse about which gems / stones it can clean safely, and it says a lot of the time beware of loosening stones! :groan:

Hope this helps

Cheers

Ben B)


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Clear and well illustrated - thank you.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I wouldn't put any watch into an ultrasonic cleaner if it still has the movement in it. :no:

My professional cleaner, using ammoniated fluids, will eat through old rubber seals in no time at all...you can see the rubber disintegrating and turning the cleaning fluids black.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds good!!

Nice report fella.


----------



## Jay662 (Mar 23, 2010)

Interesting idea! How much was the cleaner?


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wait - that's a bread maker!!


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Jay662 said:


> Interesting idea! How much was the cleaner?


It was the huge sum of Â£16.99 - so where it may fall down and not be as effective as a professional one, it's very good for the cost!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Great review. I wasn't going to bother getting one but I probably will now.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep...got mine today and have cleaned everything in sight. The first item I tried was the cutters from my electric razor. I didn't use the basket as it says in the instructions it absorbs up to a third of the cleaning energy. Using plain water and a three minute cycle, they came out like new. Next I tried the bracelet off one of my Seikos...I took the bracelet off the watch and gave it three minutes. Again, it came out like new, and the state of the water showed what had been removed. They supply a holder for putting the watch on complete..it holds the actual watch above the water...but I would always remove the bracelet for safety. Next came my double Albert watch chain and the 710's rings..for these I added a little fairy liquid as per the instructions, and once again they came out like new...and that Albert is usually a right pain to clean.

OK..it's a small machine for occasional use...its plenty big enough for what I want to clean

and I'm very impressed for the money. It's got a three year guarantee, is quiet, does the job and certainly does not look like a 'monkey metal' item. The readout is clear, the timer settings are easy to operate (90secs, 180secs, 300secs, 480secs, 600secs) and there is a blue LED that illuminates while the cycle is running.

Great little item for Â£16.99.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I use warm water, a squirt of fairy liquid and a drop of household ammonia in mine

It's very good for cases and chains and if you're into tinkering, it's perfect for cleaning surfaces before soldering

Chris


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

I buy cleaning fluid from Agos Â£4.99 a bottle, used for cleaning jewellery in their battery powered jewellery cleaner, 1/2 a capful to a tank of warm water.

This stuff removes dirt and grease from stainless bracelets far better than washing up liquid, used with the Lidl cleaner it is superb.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

:bag:

god, off topic completely, but my poor poor crystal, it certainly looks in a sorry state - i really must get that polywatched!


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

However... if I'm cleaning any bracelet on it's own, I'll remove it and immerse it in fairy liquid overnight.

That don't half remove cr*p as well.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

It's a toothbrush water and a spot of fairy liquid for me, works ok but very temporary.

At 15notes got to be worth a go I reckon.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

i'll take a look at that tomorrow then, cheers


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice work. cant be bad for the cash.

I did a thread on this a while back, (not sure where it is, but Hints section I think, someone was going to make it a sticky but it didnt happen :lookaround: ) but if you run a tooth brush full of washing up liquid into the crevices first then you will remove a lot more gunk, also use hot water, it melts wrist cheese better...


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

For all the little bits that fell out of the watch you were "repairing" put some lighter, fluid enuff to just cover the bits, in one of those plastic glasses you get in hotel bathrooms and put it in the cleaner. Cleans them up a teat be careful with jeweled parts though. Those plastic glasses are excellent covers as well for the times when the 710 shouts you for dinner in the middle of a strip down.

Kev


----------

